# Need a bottom feeder for shrimp tank



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

Any of the Pygmy corydoras would work..... Corydoras pygmaeus, habrosus, and hastatus or any true otocinclus species would work well.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

6 or so of any abovementioned cory species would work great. They shouldn't eat the shrimp, either. Just make sure you feed them.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a 29 gallon shrimp tank.
1 cory cat, 2 foxtails, 
5 red serpeatetras and 2 silver tip tetras. 
All seem to get along fine. 
There's a picture of a Foxtail in my fish tank pictures


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aqua nut said:


> I have a 29 gallon shrimp tank.
> 1 cory cat, 2 foxtails,
> 5 red serpeatetras and 2 silver tip tetras.
> All seem to get along fine.
> There's a picture of a Foxtail in my fish tank pictures


Why only 1 cory and 2 silver tips? That's not enough, both of those are schooling fish.


----------



## inclament (Nov 13, 2011)

The ubiquitous bushynose Pleco maybe? They have some very pretty varieties


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Not in a 10 gallon! Bristlenose Plecos get big! I keep them in several tanks about 4' long, ranging from 45 to 72 gallons. 
Babies are OK in 20 gallons for a little while. New borns OK in a 10, but they sure should not stay there!

The smallest Cories are good.


----------



## Jsack12 (Mar 6, 2014)

I already have Cory's in my 55 so I was trying to go with something different


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pygmy Striped Loach or Rosy Loach would give you variety, I've had both the striped seem alot more active and out going. Both stay very small I never had an issue with them and shrimp.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

Betta132 said:


> Why only 1 cory and 2 silver tips? That's not enough, both of those are schooling fish.


I have 5 silver tips total, there just in another tank.. haven't moved them yet... The cory does look a little bit lonely, if I can find another high fin I'll get him..


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Aqua Nut,

Diana and Betta 132 make great points and the fact that you have some more in another tank doesn't count lol. That was seriously funny:icon_lol:

kuhlie loaches are great if you have enough ground cover. They can go where "no fish has gone before". Having one cory cat is like putting Robin Williams in solitary. You should have at least six of each "in the same tank" :icon_lol: God that's funny. MTS are also great for aerating and cleaning substrate.

Best,

Joe


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

I would go with some mts and 1 or 2 mystery snails. If you are willing to culture algae on rocks if need be to supplement, then a few otto cats instead of the mysteries.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

The shrimp themselves would be my choice.
If they can't clean up excess food then your prolly feeding too much.
Excess food in moderation along with fish poo = plant food.
Would not be so keen were it me to add more to such a small tank.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

roadmaster said:


> The shrimp themselves would be my choice.
> If they can't clean up excess food then your prolly feeding too much.
> Excess food in moderation along with fish poo = plant food.
> Would not be so keen were it me to add more to such a small tank.


Yep ive heard for shrimp just put enough where they eat it all in an hour or two only. You also dont need to feed shrimp excessively either as they are scavenger and can survive on little food


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue cobalt gobies, dwarf anchor catfish, panda loaches, mystery snail, nerite snail, panda corydoras


----------

